# How to apply a patch?



## mefizto (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings all,

I was wondering if there is some explanation how to apply patches in FreeBSD.

Let us say that a patch file somePatch.patch exists.  How does one apply it?

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 7, 2011)

patch(1) is a start.  The patch file should have a path to the file to be patched.


----------

